# Early Signs of Labour



## JaniceT

Hi mummies and mummies to be. I need a little help. Today I'm about 35w 2d. For a week I've has loose bowels, pregnancy rash on my ankles, increased soreness on my back and hip ligaments. Today I had very painful period like cramps for an hour without tummy hardening.
Are these all signs that my babies are due in a few days? Am worried because I have a 16 month old to care for and my husband will be away next week, overseas.


----------



## arj

Personally I think it is probably just a pregnancy thing, right now Im sitting here with a chronically sore back and the feeling like Im about to get diareah, very achey and periody, and have sooooo much watery discharge. But I dont think it means labor at any second..
Lizzie said she had aches and pains for ages and lasted till 38 weeks!

I seriously can NOT go into labor in the next two weeks, DH's grandma is dying (heart attack and pneumonia and is in a lot of pain :() and will hopefully pass in the next week or so and then the funeral, then after that Im good to go. Im terrified Ill go into labor and have the babies on the day she dies. That would be awful. Plus my DH's Mum is the only one that was going to look after our two kids while Im having the twins but now she lives at the hospital with her dying mother.

Im just basically ignoring all 'signs' and carrying on with life, but have my bags packed just in case! Do you have anyone to look after your child if it did happen? It would be awful to not have DH at the labor, hopefully you last over another week!

The labor signs for me last time were in week 39, I had loose bowels, chunky bits of clear mucus in undies, watery discharge, periody aches, sore back, and tons of strong BH. (with 1st baby I had no signs at all).


----------



## JaniceT

I'm so sorry that your DH's grandma is in the hospital suffering. Hopefully the Doctors can relieve her pain.
With my 1st, I too had same symptoms as yours and was very clear cut. However with twins, it just feels so different. Am utterly whacked out exhausted, pain everywhere. More snot than I couldimauneproducing, etc etc. Today more period like cramps and no idea what's causing it.
My parents will be helping me with my toddler and hope he will be okay with it.


----------



## fidgets mammy

hey hun i was crippled with back ache last night. it wa so sore, i was nearly in tears, hubby looked PETRIFIED, he kept saying -its not is it????

how the hell would i know?? i never went into labour with finn i got induced. 
so i worry that i wont recognise any signs. my discharge has changed again, its not watery anymore, its creamy and actually has a nice smell to it, i know that sounds weird, but i remember when finn was born he had the same kind of smell. does anyone know what i mean??? i wonder if that is a sign.

anyway i got hubby to rub my back and it went. and ive bn out today and the babies are still inside!!!!


----------



## JaniceT

I had a horrid backache too! Hubby had to rub my back before I could get out of bed. Nausea came back and its been hard. I can't sleep because my nose is all stuffed up. I thought when baby websites said hormones would double for twins, I did not expect it to also mean labour symptoms?


----------



## fidgets mammy

ha ha i know that is true. its double everything!!!!

im 35 wks tomorrow so i know the girls would be fine if born but it still makes me wobble a bit.


----------



## arj

So we all have back ache and this ache and that ache... It must just be a late twin pregnancy thing! 
I have a blocked nose too and take nasal spray every night (I use a childs one as I figure it's safer), I am just chomping at the bit ready to not be pregnant, but the timing isnt right so I dont want them out just yet, i just want the time to go faaaasstterrrrrrrr!!!

My DH and my friends DH organised me and my her (32 weeks preg) a facial yesterday, but they didnt think about the fact we cant lie on our backs!! So I was lying half propped up with my pelvis twisted for half an hour with a chronic back ache getting the facial, it was the thought that counts :D


----------

